# A small wisp of a piece...



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

__
https://soundcloud.com/henrique-l-rodrigues%2Fcabo-das-tormentas

I'd love to hear your opinion


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

A very nice piece, it is a shame that the sound is midi. Its sound is very creepy mood, I can hear how this cape was really bad. I hear sadness and venture and enter in the mistery but it is kinda repetitive.


----------

